# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با زبان C و ++C >  مثلث بندی بهینه

## fatemeh67

برنامه ای می خواستم که هر nضلعی منتظم را به صورت بهینه مثلث بندی کند
با تشکر

----------


## Javadxp

میشه بگین دقیقا منظورتون از مثلث بندی چیه؟

----------


## Sepidar

و به علاوه منظورشون از بهينه چيه. ميخواين يه چند ضلعي رو مش بزنين يا راسهاش رو به هم وصل كنين؟

----------

